# Can someone explain the difference between surge and boost to a noob?



## s1rGr1nG0 (Mar 30, 2017)

Just started a few days ago and I keep reading about "boost" and "surge". I understand what surge is and when it appears on the app. What about boost? I'm not too familiar with that or even if it's in my area, (Houston).


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Boost is a set multiplier (like surge) but is constant and time-limited in a particular zone. When there is a boost going on in your market area, you will see red borders with a multiplier value in it. Your pings must be within the zone to get the fare multiplier.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber pays the boost for the pax by subsidizing the ride. Surge is paid by the passenger


----------

